# Keeping or preserving beetroot



## menumaker

Has anyone tried freezing fresh beetroot? What was the success rates and which methods did you use? eg. sliced, cubed, blanched ( or not).
I know that I can pickle them but I'm not after that this time. I would use them for soup, cooked in white sauce, my favorite by the way with roast chicken, or pureed for chocolate cakes etc.
Thanks Guys


----------



## CWS4322

I don't have freezer space for beets. I store beets layered in sawdust in the cold storage room. That way I have fresh beets for several months. I do the same with carrots, endive and rutabaga. Having a sawmill helps. However, storing them in sand also works.

Storing Beets for Winter, How to Freeze Beets, How to Store Beets in Sand


----------



## menumaker

Thanks for that and the link CWS


----------

